# The CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - THIS Sunday SUNDAY Sunday - April 4th 2021 - Long Beach California



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2021)

_*This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY-- April 4th 2021 -- is the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride once again*_

_*Meet*__* & *__*Greet*__* @ *__*PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE*__* @ 9:30 am*_
_*Kickstands up*__* @ *__*10:30 am*__* SHARP

Please be safe *__*&*__* practice social distancing with one another as we ride through our home town of Long Beach California*_

_*IF YOU DON’T FEEL 100%*__* - THEN STAY 100% HOME to ride another day*_

_*Go to*__* www.cyclonecoaster.com *__*for all the details*_

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank










*


----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2021)

Doesn't look like anybody took many pics but perfect day for a ride thru the LB with the CC crew, still dog setting so took the Spitfire 5 cause it's the easiest to put a basket on & off!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 5, 2021)

*Seen in the wild yesterday @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride in Long Beach California - Happy Easter everyone .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------

